# الانظمة الالكترونية للسيارات الحديثة



## مجموعة الاجراس (3 مارس 2011)

*الكترونيك السيارات الحديثة*

*السلام عليكم*
كما عودتكم مجموعة الاجراس على كل جديد نتحدث اليوم عن الكترونيك السيارات الحديثة ونأخذ نبذة عنها عسى ان تكون بها الفائدة لكل فني 

ان علم الالكترونيك متصل مع كل الاختصاصات في الحياة وقابل للتطور اكثر فأكثر
وفي مجال التحكم في السيارات متقدم جدا". جدا"
حيث تسيطر الدوائر الالكترونية المسمات* ECU*
وهي مختصر *ELECTRONIC CONTROL UNIT* على اغلب المعدات والاجهزة في السيارة
مثل :-

1-ECM وحدة السيطرة الالكترونية على محرك السيارة *ENGINE CONTROL MODULE*

TCM-2وحدة السيطرة الالكترونية على ناقل الحركة*TRANSITION CONTROL MODULE*

3- وحدة السيطرة الالكترونية على منظومة الفرامل المانعة للاقفال المضادة للتزحلق ABS-ECU
*ANTI SKID OR ANTI LOCK BREAK SYSTEM -ELECTRONIC CONTROL UNIT*

4- منظومة السيطرة على الجر للسيارات *TRACTION CONTROL UNIT*

5- منظومة السيطرة على الاستقرارية للسيارات *AUTOMATIC STABILITY CONTROL UNIT*

6- منظومة السيطرة على التكييف في السيارات *AUTOMATIC CLIMATE CONTROL UNIT*

7-منظومة تعزيز قدرة المقود الالكترونية *POWER ASSISTED STEERING CONTROL UNIT*

8-منظومة السيطرة المركزية للسيارة *CENTRAL BODY CONTROL UNIT*

9-منظومة قفل السرعة الاّلي *CRUISE CONTROL UNIT*

10-منظومة الملاحة للسيارة *AUTO NAVIGATION SYSTEM*


*والى اّخره من المنظومات الالكترونية للمراقبة والتحكم في معدات السيارات الحديثة والتي فاق التطور والحداثة فيها مجالات اخرى من الالكترونيك لانها تحمل مفاهيم الاداء و الاقتصاد والتلوث والسلامة من ضمن ضروراتها التي بنيت على اساسها هذه المنظومات وطورت لاجلها*

*لذلك ارجو اتخاذ الكترونيك المركبات والسيارات مبحث مستقل لا اجد عنه شيئا" في موقع التقنية الالكترونية كما اجده فقط كتقنية ميكانيكية وكأن علم الالكترونيك لم يصل هذا المجال ارجو التشارك للبحث في هذا المجال ونحن مستعدون للاجابة على الاسئلة الالكترونية المتعلقة قدر توفر هذه المعلومات لدينا ونحن متخصصون بهذا المجال*
*لدينا معلومات الكترونية في مجال المحركات للمشاركة مستقبلا"*


*منظومة ناقل الحركة الكهربائي A\t *
*TCM هذا هو اسم العقل الذي يسيطر على ناقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكي الكهربائي

مبدأ العمل :-
يعتمد على حساب سرعة المحرك وسرعة السيارة واشارة عصا التتحويل 
في تحديد النظام والمدى المطلوب للسرعة في السيارة 

المكونات:- بشكل مبسط يتكون نظام ناقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكي الكهربائي من

1-حساس السرعة الداخلة INPUT SPEED SENSOR 
ويوجد على نقطة اتصال المحرك مع الناقل وهو حساس مغناطيسي 

2-حساس السرعة الخارجة OUTPUT SPEED SENSOR 
ويوجد في نقطة اتصال الناقل مع محور الاطارات وهو حساس مغناطيسي

3-المفتاح الاختياري للناقل SELECTOR SWITCH 
ويوجد اسفل عتلة اختيار وضع الناقل P.R.N.D.2.L وهو مفتاح متعدد

4-حساس حرارة السائل الهيروليكي A\T FLUID TEMPERATURE SENSOR 
ويوجد داخل علبة الصمامات وهو مقاومة حرارية (ثرموستات)

5-وحدة السيطرة الالكترونية TRANSMISSION CONTROL MODULE 
وتوجد في غرفة السيارة وهي وحدة الكترونية 

6-مجموعة صمامات السيطرة CONTROL VALVE 
وتوجد داخل ناقل الحركة وهي صمامات كهربائية تتحكم بمجرى السائل
الهيروليكي لناقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكي 

7-مفتاح الفرامل BREAK SWITCH 
ويوجد اسفل دواسة الفرامل وهو مفتاح كهربائي 

8- حساس موقع الخانق THROTTLE POSITION SENSOR 
ويوجد في المحرك على وحدة الخانق وهو حساس الكتروني 


الشرح الوضيفي :- 
تستقبل الوحدة الالكترونية الاشارات الدالة على طلب الناقل مثلا"
بالوضع (D)ثم تقوم بحساب سرعة المحرك وسرعة محور الاطارات 
وتحدد على اساسها الصمام الذي يجب ان يفتح المجرى الهيروليكي
المناسب ثم مع زيادة سرعةالسيارة تتحول لتشغيل وأطفاء الصمامات 
حسب الحاجة وعن طريق المقارنة مع للبرنامج الداخلي لها وتستفيد 
من اشارة موقع الخانق للشد وترجيع الناقل عندالضغط على دواسة 
الوقود وبالعكس عند رفع الضغط عن الدواسة وانخفاض سرعة 
المحرك تقوم بالعودة الى الحالة الابتدائية 
وتتكرر العملية بشكل مبرمج وبالاستجابة للمتغيرات التي تأتي من 
الحساسات التي ذكرناها على الوضع (R) او اي وضع اخر لعتلة اختيار 
الناقل 

عند التعطل :-
عند عطل الوحدة الالكترونية او تعطل الحساسات المتصلة معها تتوقف جميع 
عمليات التحكم بالصمامات وتتحرك السيارة للامام بالنمرة (3) وللخلف بالوضع 
(R) بشكل طبيعي لكن لاتوجد اي تبديلات للناقل وهذا يضمن الوصول لورشة 
الصيانة او انهاء الاعمال الضرورية الى حينها 


ختاما" 
ارجو ان اكون افدت بالايضاح المبسط ونحن مستعدون للاسئلة والاستفسارات

ننتضر مشاركاتكم بالمعلومات المتوفرة لديكم 

وفوق كل ذي علم عليم 

*


*وشكر مسبق للقراء*

*وننتظر اسئلتكم ومعلوماتكم ومشاركاتكم في هذا المجال*


----------



## saad_srs (3 مارس 2011)

مشكورررر
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (8 مارس 2011)

دائمأ ترفدوننا بمواضيع جميل بارك الله قيكم


----------



## hany dif (12 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراُعلى هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مجموعة الاجراس (17 مارس 2011)

نحن بالخدمة واي اسئلة حول منظومات الكترونيك السيارات او اي شيئ متعلق بالسيارات نحن بالخدمة ففزكاة العلم تعليمه لمن لا يعلمه


----------



## تامر شوقى الجزار (31 مارس 2011)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير 
وبجد نفسي أشوف العراق جميله ومتقدمه ورائده 
بجد الله ينور
وربنا معانا


----------



## elmathari (28 سبتمبر 2011)

حبذا اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا ان توضح لنا لو تكرمت عن كيف لي ان اعدل في هذه الانظمة او اكشف عن الاعطال التي ذكرت بواسطة الحاسوب وما هي الادوات التي احتاجها وشكرا لك


----------



## باعزيز (8 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​طبعا هذه اول مشاركة لي معاكم :7: وعندي طلب منكم اتمنى ماتردوني خائب 
عاوز شرح تفصيلي عن منظومة التحكم بمحركات السيارات الحديثة من الجهاز(الكمبيوتر) الى الحساسات والبخاخات والبواجي مع التوضيح بالصور جزاكم الله خيرا.
:1lease:80:​


----------



## باعزيز (8 مايو 2014)

:56:وهذه مشاركة مني عن ايصلاح وحدة التحكم ecu (الجهاز) كمبيوتر السيارة بحثت عنها في بعض المواقع وانشاء الله نستفيد منها:57:
وتنال رضاكم .

فحص وتصليح العقول الالكترونية لمحركات السيارات 




فحص وتصليح Ecu فيالمختبر
نظرا" للتطور الهائل في وظائفوعمليات وحدات السيطرة الالكترونية لمحركات السيارات ( ECU )
فنحن اليوم بحاجةللبحث والتطوير في مجال فحص هذه الوحدات الالكترونية منضديا" بعيدا" عن السيارةوتشخيص اعطالها وتصليحها ومن ثم اعادتها للخدمة .
ان هذا المجال من البحوثالمتقدمة في مجال السيارات يجب التركيز عليه ونحن الان مقبلون على عصر جديد فيتقنيات السيطرة الالكترونيه لمحركات السيارات وهو عصر بدائل الوقود البترولي...وبسبب ارتفاع اسعار الوحدات الجديدة نوع ECU للسيارات الحديثة وفقدان القديمة منالسوق او وجود نفس الاعطال بها لانها ذات عيوب صناعية او لسوء الخزن فأن الجدوىالاقتصادية من هذا المجال عالية ونحن مجربون لذلك.
ولهذا سوف نختص بالبحث في هذاالمجال لاننا مكتب متخصص بفحص وصيانة ECU للسيارات الحديثة ولدينا كم من الخبرةوالمعلومات ونرغب بالمشاركة و بالتبادل والنشر ونضن ان البحث الجماعي سيكون ذونتائج افضل للجميع .
نقاط البحث المطلوبة :
1-مم تتكونوحدات ECU
2-الوظائف التي تؤديها
3-الاشارات الداخلة لها
4-الاوامرالخارجة منها
6-البرامج التي تحتويها
7-الاعطال الشائعة فيها
8-اسلوب تتبعالاعطال فيها
9- بناء المشبهات الالكترونيه لعمل المحرك
10-هل توجد تجاربعالمية ومحلية في هذا المجالهذا مع الشكر المسبق لقراء الموضوعونرجو ان نوفق في العمل معكم حول هذا المبحث التقني الالكتروني الجديدوالله ولي التوفيق


فحص وتصليح العقل الالكترونيللسيارة


المكوناتان وحدات ECU التي نقصدهاهي وحدات التحكم بمحركات السيارات ذات النظام الالكترونيمثل اي وحدة الكترونيةتتكون من :
1-وحدة القدرة POWER UNITوالتي تستلمالجهد الكهربائي من البطارية وتحوله الى الجهد( 5 )فولت لتشغيل دوائرالعقلالالكترونيةوتكون بعدة انواع من الايصال:


أ-تيار البطارية الرئيسيوالغاية منه توفير الجهد الدائم في العقل الالكتروني للمحرك للحفاظ على المعلوماتالحيوية في الذاكرة العشوائية للعقل ويسمى علميا" (LIVE LINE )


ب-تيارالمفتاح الاساسي والغاية منه ايقاظ العقل من السبات وتحفيزه لدورة عملجديدةويسمى علميا" (WEAK UP LINE) ويقوم العقل خلالها باعداد متطلبات العملمناجراء قراءة شاملة للبرنامج وتنفيذ اوامره وتسجيل المعلومات الواردة وسحبجداولالمعلومات التي تخص ظروف العمل الاّنية للمحرك منالذاكرةالاساسيةج-تيار المرحل الاساسي للعقل ويتم توصيله عن طريق مرحل ( RELAY ) يتحكم العقل بعمليةتشغيله مباشرة عند فتح المفتاح في السيارة ويقومباطفائه بعد اطفاء مفتاح السيارة بفترة
10-20 ثانية والغاية من هذا التأخيرالزمني هو لتمكين العقل من اعادة الوحدات التنفيذيةللوضع الابتدائي ويسمىعلميا"(POWER LINE)


هذا فيما يخص انواع التيار الكهربائي الداخل للعقلالالكتروني لمحرك السيارات


2-وحدة دخول الاشارات INPUT BUFFER UNITوهي عبارة عن مجموعة من الدوائر الرقمية والخطية مع مرشحاتسعوية ومقاوماتوتقوم بأستلام اشارات المتحسسات والمفاتيح الكهربائية جميعا"وتخميد قدرتها وتحويلهاالى اشارات رقمية تتناسب مع المعالج الرقميللعقل
3-وحدة الاشارات الخارجة OUTPUT BUFFER UNITوهي عبارة عن مجموعة من الدوائر الر قمية حصرا" ومجموعة ترانسستوراتحمايةوتقوم بتحويل الاوامر الرقمية للمعالج الدقيق الى اشارات كهربائية تتناسبمع العملياتالمقصودة وانواع الاجزاء الالكترونية التي تقوم بالتنفيذ
4-وحدة قيادة المنفذات ACTUATORS DRIVER UNITوهي عبارة عنمجموعة من ترانسستورات القدرة العالية وكذلك بعض الدوائر المتكاملةذات القدرةالعالية نسبيا" وتقوم بعمليات قدح وتشغيل المنفذات الكهربائية للسيارة منصماماتاو ملفات كهربائية او مصابيح ومرحلات وغيرها
5- وحدة معالجةالمعلومات INFORMATION PROCESSING UNITوهي عبارة عن وحدة معالج دقيق معوحدة حساب منطقية وذاكرة قراءة فقط وذاكرة وصولعشوائي وعادة تقسم المعلومات بينالذاكرة الداخلية والخارجيةوتقوم بمراقبة قيمة المتغيرات في البرنامج وتنتجالاوامر المتناسبة معها وتقاطع العملياتوفق هذه المتغيرات القادمة من وحدةالاشارات الداخلة بعد مقارنتها مع البرنامج الاساسيكما تقوم بحفظ مسجل الاعطال والمعلومات المجمدة للاعطال


----------



## rania.a (12 يوليو 2014)

مشكووور ^_^
بدي اسأل ازا في شرح عن السنسرز يلي في الموضوع 
متلا *حساس السرعة الداخلة input speed sensor 
لإني دورت على داتا شييت ما لقيت .. 
وشكرا مرة تانية 

*


----------

